# Curiosità su pacchetti unmask

## DevOne

Ciao a tutti,

a volte mi capita, come credo anche a voi, di dover smascherare dei pacchetti

per abilitare alcune funzionalità non presenti nelle precedenti versioni...

la mia domanda è la seguente:

se smachero ad esempio gentoo-sources ed uso il nuovo kernel liberamente, 

c'è modo di sapere quando quella versione diviene "stabile" oppure l'unico modo

è rimascherarlo ed effettuare un emerge -p gentoo-sources per vedere la versione?

Ciao

----------

## Kernel78

non sono sicuro di aver colto il senso della tua domanda ...

ogni volta che effettui un sync puoi controllare se quel pacchetto è diventato stabile o è rimasto in test ...

Personalmente ho un approccio diverso, smaschero una versione specifica e dopo ogni aggiornamento controllo se serve ancora tenerlo in package.keywords ...

Ho scritto un post con la mia modalità di gestione e lo script che uso per questi controlli (cerca anomaly nel forum italiano, io sono in ufficio e non ho tempo).

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io solitamente smaschero indicando la specifica versione che mi interessa così da non dovermi preoccupare quando il pacchetto diventerà stabile e/o da non rischiare di dover smascherare troppe librerie in caso di upgrade che vadano troppe versioni in là.

----------

## Peach

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Io solitamente smaschero indicando la specifica versione che mi interessa così da non dovermi preoccupare quando il pacchetto diventerà stabile e/o da non rischiare di dover smascherare troppe librerie in caso di upgrade che vadano troppe versioni in là.

 

quoto.

Gli unici pacchetti che smaschero completamente sono quelli che so che non mi frega che possano rompersi del tutto perché effettivamente voglio solo ed esclusivamente l'ultima versione (pidgin, gimp etc...) possibilmente il meno possibile che possa riguardare il sistema

----------

## Scen

Ti può venire incontro l'opzione --test-obsolete di app-portage/eix:

```

    -T, --test-obsolete   Match packages with obsolete entries in

                          /etc/portage/package.* (see man eix).

                          Use -t to check non-existing packages.

```

----------

## Kernel78

questa è la discussione sullo script che uso io

----------

## DevOne

Grazie ragazzi...

ho visto lo script di kernel78.

A parte qualcuno che automatizza, più o meno eseguiamo le stesse operazioni.

Anche io cerco di smascherare solo lo stretto necessario proprio se non ne posso fare a meno.

Ho provato 

```

eix -T

```

ma l'output è a dir poco sconcertante...ricco di informazioni, ma non si capiscono molte!

----------

## Kernel78

 *DevOne wrote:*   

> Ho provato 
> 
> ```
> 
> eix -T
> ...

 

il mio script non fa che prendere l'output di eix -tTc ed elaborarlo per recuperare le informazioni necessarie  :Wink: 

/edit: in ogni caso se posti l'output del tuo eix -T posso darci un'occhiata e spiegarti quello che non ti è chiaro (se riesco a capirlo  :Laughing:  )

----------

